# Under ears oily



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

My puppy’s coat seems sort of oily under his ears. I haven’t wanted to really lather it in the bath because I don’t want to dump water in his ears to rinse it, but I do make sure it’s washed thoroughly, and I don’t use leave in conditioner or anything there. Should I be doing something specific under his ears?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You can certainly lather there. Jut use your fingers to keep his ear flap closed as you pour water over the back of his head to ride the area thoroughly.


----------

